# My big pup @ 6 months



## kayspack (Sep 18, 2010)

Well Megan is 6 months old now, the last four months have gone so quick , i can't believe it, I waited so long for her, now the time seems to be flying by, here are some recent photo's and some from today after our walk to the woods, she's pretty worn out,







Megan teaching an old dog new tricks {as if he needed an encouragement}



Megan has found the duck pond



"I didn't do it mum"



And i am a water baby



here i am with the rest of my pack


----------



## superstar038 (Sep 29, 2009)

sooooooooo cute!!


----------



## lozb (May 31, 2010)

Gorgeous pictures - love them! xx


----------



## catseyes (Sep 10, 2010)

she is soooo cute what breed is she?


----------



## new westie owner (Apr 30, 2010)

Hi your pack are gorgeous :thumbup:


----------



## kayspack (Sep 18, 2010)

Thank you everyone



catseyes said:


> she is soooo cute what breed is she?


She is a newfoundland {and growing very fast}


----------



## catseyes (Sep 10, 2010)

I would sooo love to have a newfoundland i thought ahe might be but wanted to ask - she is gonna be a big girly!!


----------



## Bexy (Apr 11, 2010)

She is absolutely beautiful and can see from this pic she has mastered her "butter wouldn't melt" look



kayspack said:


> And i am a water baby


----------



## kayspack (Sep 18, 2010)

Bexy said:


> She is absolutely beautiful and can see from this pic she has mastered her "butter wouldn't melt" look


Thank you Bexy, she knows how to get what she wants


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

She's gorgeous. I love newfoundlands just big teddy bears


----------



## golfchick (Mar 18, 2010)

she and all of your pack are lovely!!


----------



## cutekiaro1 (Dec 15, 2009)

beautiful :thumbup:

I would love a newfie but just dont have the space


----------



## kayspack (Sep 18, 2010)

golfchick said:


> she and all of your pack are lovely!!





cutekiaro1 said:


> beautiful :thumbup:
> 
> I would love a newfie but just dont have the space


 Thank you both so much, she is growing up so fast


----------



## DogLover1981 (Mar 28, 2009)

Megan is gorgeous. Stunning pictures.


----------



## kayspack (Sep 18, 2010)

Thank you Dave, your Collie is beautiful


----------



## jomac (Sep 5, 2010)

Hi

What a beautiful dog, she looks like bags of fun :thumbup:


----------



## Pippin (Aug 11, 2009)

Wow she is beautiful, as are your other two :thumbup:


----------



## juroxzg3 (Nov 1, 2010)

Awwww Theyre soooooooo Cute
My Uncle Has a Cross Beethween a Haski and Japanese Akita His Name is Odi Hes a Big Boy!


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

She's gorgeous, they all are!


----------



## missnaomi (Jun 4, 2010)

They are gorgeous doggies!!


----------



## Luvdogs (Aug 15, 2008)

Lovely gang!


----------



## MissusMayhem (Aug 14, 2010)

arrrrrrrrgh no!!! newfie!! 
 i want one!!
*stamps feet*
 lol


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

MissusMayhem said:


> arrrrrrrrgh no!!! newfie!!
> i want one!!
> *stamps feet*
> lol


I think these pictures were put up just to torture us :scared: :lol:

Lovely dogs xxx


----------



## MissusMayhem (Aug 14, 2010)

RAINYBOW said:


> I think these pictures were put up just to torture us :scared: :lol:
> 
> Lovely dogs xxx


i agree!!!


----------



## angelblue (Aug 4, 2009)

she,s stunning what a beautiful girl ,and the other two are beauts as well.


----------



## kayspack (Sep 18, 2010)

jomac said:


> Hi
> 
> What a beautiful dog, she looks like bags of fun :thumbup:





Pippin said:


> Wow she is beautiful, as are your other two :thumbup:





juroxzg3 said:


> Awwww Theyre soooooooo Cute
> My Uncle Has a Cross Beethween a Haski and Japanese Akita His Name is Odi Hes a Big Boy!





happysaz133 said:


> She's gorgeous, they all are!





missnaomi said:


> They are gorgeous doggies!!





Luvdogs said:


> Lovely gang!





MissusMayhem said:


> arrrrrrrrgh no!!! newfie!!
> i want one!!
> *stamps feet*
> lol





RAINYBOW said:


> I think these pictures were put up just to torture us :scared: :lol:
> 
> Lovely dogs xxx





angelblue said:


> she,s stunning what a beautiful girl ,and the other two are beauts as well.


Thank you everyone for your kind comments


----------

